# Chavs and steroids..



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Is it like this in your gym, where as soon as they start going to the gym there on steroids? and out on **** all the time haha


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Same everywhere i reckon...

Most last a few weeks


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

No...


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there's a few round here. May be wrong though.


----------



## Wes2009 (Apr 5, 2010)

No chavs in my gym but plenty of single mothers hell yeah mmmmm :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dunno about out on the lash all the time but I see loads of young chavvy lads blow up in a couple of months then a couple of months later you see themband they look like they've never been near a gym.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I know several, they are f*cking massive tbh :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I's gun'na git hench bare kwick bruv init...:laugh:


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Not just chavs, loads of young lads these days have that instant gratification attitude. They want to be big in a matter of months and still go out the ****/reccy drugs/sh*t diet, rather than invest years to get a great physique.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

check this kid out lol

lives round my end

he's 15/16 there....

Atleast he wont be able to have any kids fingers crossed!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

lol what an expression that kid's got! Does he have special needs?

He is more muscular than me though I'll give him that.

Doesn't it p1ss anyone else off to see little 16 year olds bigger and better looking than you? It's not right I tell ya!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I would have liked to look like that at that age......

Actually would like to look like that now!


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

anabolik said:


> lol what an expression that kid's got! Does he have special needs?
> 
> He is more muscular than me though I'll give him that.
> 
> Doesn't it p1ss anyone else off to see little 16 year olds bigger and better looking than you? It's not right I tell ya!


yeh but mate this is the kinds kid that has fights with wheely bins cos their green.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Sy. said:


> A chav I know was asking me about steroids before i'd ever taken any. He didn't even look like he visits a gym but told me he was on the "Green Meanys" (oxys) but just got fat :lol:
> 
> For some reason up here every fckn lad rants and raves about oxys


Same around my ends, Every newbie wants some Naps 'cuz they wanna get big nd not inject lyk a smaked' init'


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Lots of the "rude boys" that come down where I used to live from out of town where juiced up. 18 year olds throwing their weight and attitude around.

Saw some boys down the gym the other week asking me about training, what protein should they use and how to work out better. They had no clue, where not lifting properly at all and bb curling like 10kg.

Then asked me about juice and said they where getting some.

Oh and my mate does not shut up about naps, Thinks they are the answer to everything.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

theres a group of about 5 that go to my gym, ones a fat ****, ones the skinnest thing i've ever seen but thinks hes 'ripped' ones actully fairly alright (hes fairly nice too) and the others a **** (fat, but yeah hes got some mass), was looking on fb at the skinny ones photos, somone said somthing like "yeah looking bigger" and then the '****' one was like "cos hes on deca", and they're being serious :| ****'es me off that i've gone gym for 8 months and get no where near as many compliments as they do for looking awful and running the worst cycles but still making better gains then me... stupid part is i want to wait till im atleast 18-19 to do my cycle so i got 3 years to go yet...


----------



## Pancake (Oct 24, 2010)

I GAINED 40LBS OF LEAN MUSCLE MASS WITH JUST TWO EASY TEN MINUTE NAPS EACH DAY FOR FOUR WEEKS


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Quite a few wouldn't say "chavs" as such but more just [email protected] Basically inject take this and that and don't have a clue about how to train or the diet and go out on the lash constant but the amount of gear they take it cringe worthy, not just pussy cycles like naps! talking massive courses for long periods of time just staying on all the time on tren, test, deca, dbol, naps seems the popular one.

They all look the same though, odd shaped bodys where big sausage type arms, a bit of a chest, but not really any shoulders/back or legs to write home about.


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> check this kid out lol
> 
> lives round my end
> 
> ...


Sounds like another one of them threads starting, get ready for someone to find him on facebook :laugh:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

don't know, i don't speak to them. If they are they don't look/lift like it


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Dont realy have chavs over here more spice boys who spend more time looking at them selfs and worry how there hair looks with there tight white vest and diamond ear rings and sun bed tans.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

djmacka said:


> Sounds like another one of them threads starting, get ready for someone to find him on facebook :laugh:


Hope not, him and his crew would probably melt my face on the bonnet of their light blue scubaroo haha!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like ure all jelous IMO


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

hilly said:


> sounds like ure all jelous IMO


I am, I wish I could take the amount of gear they are taking without extreme acne and looking like a puffer fish facially :lol:


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Few of the younger one's drop some naps and throw weights around, fair play to them, makes them happy. Doesn't bother me really.

The older ones with years of training under their belt, a few proper cycles and lift heavy and properly get my respect.

Way I think of it were all on an even keel in the gym, but live in different worlds outside the place. Show some respect and you just get some back


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

i honestly couldnt care less who takes what, whos stronger than me, bigger than me or anything else. I have learnt to be concerned about myself and myself only

Saves any stress and worry


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Who really gives 2 ****s tbh?... You do your thing, let them do theres...

You go gym to lift weights, not be a peacock down there an compare...


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I think ive trained with a few as im a nice guy, any lad that wants to train with me however "chavy" im happy to increase there knowledge of training and nutrition.

As soon as i mention squat at this depth or deadlift or power cleans or 6 decent meals a day most seem to look at me like ive lost my mind to not want to train with me :confused1:

Also when they tell me how much gear theyre on and i tell them i havent touched it in a very long time they look at me as if im going to say "im only joking".


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

OrganicSteel said:


> I am, I wish I could take the amount of gear they are taking without extreme acne and looking like a puffer fish facially :lol:


Made me chuckle...


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Jonnyboi said:


> Dont realy have chavs over here more spice boys who spend more time looking at them selfs and worry how there hair looks with there tight white vest and diamond ear rings and sun bed tans.


Guido!


----------



## CTurbinado (Jan 10, 2010)

Desperadodan said:


> Guido!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Desperadodan said:


> Guido!


hahahahahaha

Aren't they pretty! :lol:


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> ... stupid part is i want to wait till im atleast 18-19 to do my cycle so i got 3 years to go yet...


why will you be taking gear at 18-19? if you are paying any attention to the quality information that is relayed on here and implementing it, by the time you get to 18 your hormones will be peaking and your knowledge in place to get the results many others can only dream of.

how you can decide now that in 3 years you WILL go on steroids is beyond me.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I thought all roiders were chavs anyway ??


----------



## mazo (Aug 7, 2010)

You only have to look at there juiced up heroes like 50 cent to see why they do it


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Dav1 said:


> I thought all roiders were chavs anyway ??


I dare you to say that face to face to some of the roiders on here.


----------



## janitor (Jul 2, 2010)

Haha cahv's and roids what a mixture glad i live in a small village where there are no chavs in sight.

I dont think i could hold back lol


----------



## janitor (Jul 2, 2010)

Do chav's actually realise there chav's? hmmm


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

janitor said:


> Do chav's actually realise there chav's? hmmm


Well live in Dagenham - one of the primary hive of chavs in the country -and they pretty much don't care (actually think they like it). As for the gym thing, really can't be ar$ed to care although from what I've seen most blokes there are serious about their training regardless if they're using or not.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Desperadodan said:


> Guido!


That's what im talking about!!! Real men!

Any real man has a good pout!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2010)

Desperadodan said:


> Guido!


Haha, few of them in the place i train. Spend more time checking their abs in the mirror than actually training, ones nearly black the amount of melanotan he must be on is a joke.

Still, they have decent chests and biceps.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

dude in my town is on the roids big time,, several injectables... orals on top....

only thing is he doesnt work out... at all... eats hardly anything... gets ****faced most nights, and does both coke and is on the crackpipe...

darwinism at work right there


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

ShreddedToFuk said:


> iF your being serious, grow the fcuk up.


alright ladies, caaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaaalm down...


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

lots where i am if ur not massive ur soft! haha


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

SiPhil the irony lol, first and only person to bite , although I was a top natural BBer for many years I "dipped my toe" into the water so to speak just to see what I was missing lol.

I can also think of many more nasty people than some large person pumped up on gear, although no I'm not trying to re-surrect the big is hardest thread.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Dav1 said:


> SiPhil the irony lol, first and only person to bite , although I was a top natural BBer for many years I "dipped my toe" into the water so to speak just to see what I was missing lol.
> 
> I can also think of many more nasty people than some large person pumped up on gear, although no I'm not trying to re-surrect the big is hardest thread.


Problem is this "some person pumped up on roids" is a fictional person

Small man syndrome is annoying the little yappy ****ers


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't quite get what your getting at mate, I'm still taking the ****. Although in all seriousness I do actually believe that there is an increase in AAS use and "chaviness", not sure if its the chav that is attracted to AAS or AAS maketh the chav. I was pretty large when doing a few courses, and a national title winner but never walked around like I see many who dabble a little now. Trained with and have knowned numerous top BBers none of who act like many on AAS now.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

chavs are resourceful though.

they inject themselves, then they pop tyres with the used pins.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Im actually far more short temperd and aggressive off cycle than I am... and Im currently off with no plan on going back on.

Wouldnt mind maybe 6 week of dbol though 

As for gear, yeah tonnes of people on them, chavs, trendys whatever you wanna call em

Cant lift much weight most of them, aint got a decent set of wheels due to only working arms and chest and all wear cloths that are far to tight


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Dav1 said:


> SiPhil the irony lol, first and only person to bite , although I was a top natural BBer for many years I "dipped my toe" into the water so to speak just to see what I was missing lol.
> 
> I can also think of many more nasty people than some large person pumped up on gear, although no I'm not trying to re-surrect the big is hardest thread.


I fail to see much irony in that, other than I'm on my second cycle. You're not exactly a well known or regular poster, and I certainly don't know you as a joke poster. So I bit into a seemingly serious blanket statement (with hindsight, I can see no one would be idiot enough to say that, but you never know), did it give you any pleasure?.

All natural bodybuilders are wasting their time and will never amount to anything worthwhile in the sport or in the eyes of other people. 99.999% will always have an inferior physique to even an average genetic steroid user.

Think I'll get any bites?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't mind chavs myself. Some behaviours can annoy me at times but this goes for people from all walks of life. I suspect much of the chav bashing that goes on is not so much on undesirable behaviour, but just another emanation of class elitism.

Many of the chavy lads I have trained with have far more motivation than others (non-chavs), although there is sometimes impatience or a lack of some basic knowledge. This can sometimes play to their advantage as those people do not get distracted with the latest fad and have a level of simple consistency that get results.



BoshBoshBosh said:


> check this kid out lol
> 
> lives round my end
> 
> ...


Credit where it is due. He looks in good nick to me, and based on a photo, that is all I can judge. Juice or not, I assume that he does more than the average level of training too.

As for the means of how people get there, their starting point and the risks that they are willing to undertake, they are a matter for the individual IMHO. None of us have much relevant information on those matters for that particular person anyhow.

J


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

This guy juices:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's a pic of the same guy from may, no joke!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

How old is he? 14-15?


----------



## travelsofar (Nov 11, 2010)

Same down my gym, chavs come and go, bulk up, run their liver through a mincer then give up.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> How old is he? 14-15?


Knocks about with someone i knows brother, 16


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

He looks about 12 years old FFS......


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

what the fecks wrong with his ribs/waist?? what are those things sticking out???

Thats natural low testosterone at work there. 16 and looks like that. Bit of gear was probably just what he needed.

Good tris on the kid too to be fair.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> This guy juices:


His sunglasses are way too big for his head. [ :nono: ]

That lad does not look as if he juices, that is what could be achieved through a little bit of training and cleaning up ones diet. At that age, one may well have plenty of test kicking round.

J


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

Joshua said:


> His sunglasses are way too big for his head. [ :nono: ]
> 
> That lad does not look as if he juices, that is what could be achieved through a little bit of training and cleaning up ones diet. *At that age, one may well have plenty of test kicking round.*
> 
> J


He looked like a girl, so i doubt it.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

16 is still young though, late developer surely, should of waited in my opinion.


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> 16 is still young though, late developer surely, should of waited in my opinion.


hopefully now he cant produce any offspring as stupid as himself.

do these guys mostly run orals, because i can imagine the chavs crapping themselves over having to inject and end up injecting a couple of ml into their vein or something


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Not so much a chav but there this one bloke in my gym

Shouted to his mate the other day "You got my needles yet"

Hes an idiot. Poor form when training, dont even deadlift or squat WTF

Gets right on my nervs


----------



## musclemal (May 18, 2008)

Am I missing something here, can't see anything?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

There's loads where i live, all under 20 years old and most are about 16 stone plus. All into fighting and throwing their weight around and getting names for themselves.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Syko said:


> Not so much a chav but there this one bloke in my gym
> 
> Shouted to his mate the other day "You got my needles yet"
> 
> ...


he could be on smack.......................mate got outa prison (complete moron) and told me how they eat oxy's like smarties in jail, he did look big but in a bloated marshmellow man look, saw him few weeks later all skinny and **** and he told me he cant wait to go to prison again so he can get big


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> yeh but mate this is the kinds kid that has fights with wheely bins cos their green.


he should move to liverpool they are purple there.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Some Dunce told me he's on sust 250, I said great what's your PCT plan after that cycle, he said HCG. WTF!??? I just walked away.


----------



## Paulo15_4 (May 5, 2012)

Where I from everyone is on the roids its so annoying Ive been lifting 2 years now took one or two cycles nothing dramatic.

Then I see some new guy in the gym, just an average beginner. Then a month later BOOM!

On the tren e and lifting mega weights!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Paulo15_4 said:


> Where I from everyone is on the roids its so annoying Ive been lifting 2 years now took one or two cycles nothing dramatic.
> 
> Then I see some new guy in the gym, just an average beginner. Then a month later BOOM!
> 
> On the tren e and lifting mega weights!


maybe it was super mans son?


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Wes2009 said:


> No chavs in my gym but plenty of single mothers hell yeah mmmmm :lol:


You forget to mention they are all 16, 17, 18 ....


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Milzeh said:


> Some Dunce told me he's on sust 250, I said great what's your PCT plan after that cycle, he said HCG. WTF!??? I just walked away.


You should have beat him to death with his own shoes first out of politeness!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Most of them do this for the wrong reasons though its usually connected to fighting... I don't see the need though if a chav ever gets in a fight intentionally its when he has 10 mates with him and theyre beating up a teenage girl..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

theyre all on the orals


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> theyre all on the orals


Blow jobs?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

oxys is all the chavs take round here...they let me get my gear for free


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

They all want to get 'Massive' to give them confidence to fight yeah, but then they get their ar$es kicked by a cardio freak with an MMA fighters physique.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

You're going to get them wherever you go. All part and parcel, everyone was young once :whistling:


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

We have a our fair share of chav's in the gym, two of them wear shades when they lifet, got to look good for the ladies!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

chris l said:


> We have a our fair share of chav's in the gym, two of them wear shades when they lifet, got to look good for the ladies!


PMSL get the F**k out of here!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Most of them do this for the wrong reasons though its usually connected to fighting... I don't see the need though if a chav ever gets in a fight intentionally its when he has 10 mates with him and theyre beating up a teenage girl..


This is very true, but round my way, there are a lot of roiled up nut cases and they are all teenagers or in their very early twenties. When i was a kid, you heard of a family that was not to be messed with, today there is one on every street corner and they all have mates.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

chris l said:


> We have a our fair share of chav's in the gym, two of them wear shades when they lifet, got to look good for the ladies!


as if how do they see there selfs in the mirror ? Jonny Bravo whooooo!


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

I kid you not, I was gobsmaked when I saw them do it for the first time.

I have just moved to west Yorkshire and they are a little odd


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I cringe at my younger days, here's me as a kid and i was on roids at this time lol!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> This is very true, but round my way, there are a lot of roiled up nut cases and they are all teenagers or in their very early twenties. When i was a kid, you heard of a family that was not to be messed with, today there is one on every street corner and they all have mates.


In some ways the only reason I've tried to stay in shape in the past is down to the fact one day it might save my life... I fvcking hate violence though and have no shame in running away from a fight if it serves no purpose. Roiding up purely to fight and bully people weaker than you though... Its the epitome of cowardice.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> In some ways the only reason I've tried to stay in shape in the past is down to the fact one day it might save my life... I fvcking hate violence though and have no shame in running away from a fight if it serves no purpose. Roiding up purely to fight and bully people weaker than you though... Its the epitome of cowardice.


Its an epidemic to be honest. EVeryone and their brother wants to do steroids to get hench, its become the fashion. My step son tell me all the time that his mate is going to go on roids and get massive in a few weeks so he can crack skulls. Sad and pathetic is what it is.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Its an epidemic to be honest. EVeryone and their brother wants to do steroids to get hench, its become the fashion. My step son tell me all the time that his mate is going to go on roids and get massive in a few weeks so he can crack skulls. Sad and pathetic is what it is.


Certainly is really in this country steroids is all about violent yob culture, you can say no theres a few guys who do it for the "my body is my temple" business like many do on here respect to them all but they are a very severe minority in all honesty. 9 times out of 10 I would say if you meet someone on roids they are probably going to be a bit of a psychopath, its a shame we have to generalise like this but we all go on probabilities don't we.. Its just a defense mechanism we've all got. Many amazing human beings on the roids but they dwarfed 10 fold by the amount of psycho's on them.


----------



## Dablue (Jun 9, 2011)

There's a chav in my gym. He was working out for a few months and soon found the sources to the juice. The guy's a fruitcake. He says never coming off it and he's being going non-stop for 6 months... Sad thing is, all the young lads are seeing this bloke balloon over night and naturally he's inspiring them all. They're not old or wise enough to get involved.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

One lad at my gym wrecked himself doing tren n test cycle lasting 6 months. Gyno, lactation, serious depression when he came off. I asked him what his pct was and he said "whats TCP?"


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Full of chavs on gear round here. I know loads who use gear and have no clue. So funny.

I know a lad who was using 'test 400' and was pinning up 6ml a week. So thats 2.4g of test he was consuming a week. LOL.


----------



## Dablue (Jun 9, 2011)

Hoddsy said:


> One lad at my gym wrecked himself doing tren n test cycle lasting 6 months. Gyno, lactation, serious depression when he came off. I asked him what his pct was and he said "whats TCP?"


Yep, I can see it coming mate. That or he'll need a few transplants.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Dablue said:


> There's a chav in my gym. He was working out for a few months and soon found the sources to the juice. The guy's a fruitcake. He says never coming off it and he's being going non-stop for 6 months... Sad thing is, all the young lads are seeing this bloke balloon over night and naturally he's inspiring them all. They're not old or wise enough to get involved.


duz he play a pipe and they all follow him if so i know who ur on about?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

musclemal said:


> Am I missing something here, can't see anything?


You joined the forum to bump a 2 year old post? :thumbup1:


----------



## Dablue (Jun 9, 2011)

Simspin said:


> duz he play a pipe and they all follow him if so i know who ur on about?


He might as well do.

It's up to him if he wants to knacker himself up but I am worried about these young lads who are of course invincible... That's how one of them landed up in hospital after going over the top on a Jack3d clone :wacko:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

not rearly any chavs in my gym lots of new young hopefullls start out half of them drop out along the way


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Seen one at the beach the other day huge traps and delts, but is legs where thinner than my wrist.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I cringe at my younger days, here's me as a kid and i was on roids at this time lol!
> 
> View attachment 85034


witch one's you?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

not many chav's at my gym get the odd one here and there witch don't really bother me as long as they put plates/db's back when there done with them.

there was one kid who walked around the gym with his jogging bottom below his ass witch for some reason made wonna slap the kid around the head.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

my local gym as a lot of chavs aswell, but thats expected i suppose considering its on a big council estate.

im amazed at alot of these guyz, the majority of them have no build at all, yet they are lifting some heavy weight.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

This guy goes to my gym, he's cutting atm, but he was about 50-60stone

Not lying..


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ive been going to this gym now for at least 14 months, no chavs on steds.......the chavs in my area think I am though because im on "Tha' creatine and protein powda n ting" Such a retarded part of society, Im not even that big haha. Glad I dont socialise with those losers anymore. Been a year since I quit smoking now too


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes definitely. They jump on board the ship like they've got something to prove.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I cringe at my younger days, here's me as a kid and i was on roids at this time lol!
> 
> View attachment 85034


Why cringe


----------

